# Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Yall=)
Yep that's what I said I got 2 boyfriends. I'm getting rid of one because he's unstable. The other one is old enough to be my dad. But he's great. What do I do. Actually they're both old enough to be my dad. but the other is older.

Please don't think less of me. Older folks know I'm 3 butt hairs from 40 so it's not like 56 is old to me is it?

Have any of you went though this? Be Gentile LOL=)

HelP!


Luv
Mystic P
:hide


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Two boyfriends eh? I'd be lucky to have just one. :lol


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Ehh... mail the story to Jerry Springer....


----------



## Mysca2 (Mar 27, 2007)

first thought... greedy girl lol teasing  (edit-or guy, assumptions get the better of me!!) second thought.. screw age differences! :banana (right... disclaimer... legal ages yada yada)


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Well there's not really a problem - less complicated with one though! :0)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Do what makes you happy. How this world is going we all should take any advantages of any happiness.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

not all the threads in here have something to do with SA...but this is too much


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

From my experience, your situation is a recipe for disaster and will invariable reflect badly on your character.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My sister broke up with her b/f recently who was 15 years older or more. I'm not quite sure if he's closer to 40 or 50. She met some guy while in Texas and he is 20.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Good for you. And you're posting this here because?


----------



## Chubz (Aug 29, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> Good for you. And you're posting this here because?


 :agree

I myself don't understand the point of this thread.. I've read the original poster's message about 10 times now and I still don't get it.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Chubz said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you. And you're posting this here because?
> ...


Bragging and/or trolling perhaps?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

do the womanly thing ad drop the one that makes less money

::runs::


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?*



Gumaro said:


> do the womanly thing ad drop the one that makes less money
> 
> ::runs::


I lol'd.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that your life is getting better!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?*



Failure said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > do the womanly thing ad drop the one that makes less money
> ...


Me 2.

You're getting rid of the unstable one and the other is great...so where's the problem? So what if he's older...as long as he can still get it up, you're good to go. They even have drugs for that so your future is bright.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?*



Gumaro said:


> do the womanly thing ad drop the one that makes less money
> 
> ::runs::


^^ oooooohhhhh!!! youre in trouble now :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Two different credit cards, go shopping, girl!! :lol


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?*



Carbon Breather said:


> Ehh... mail the story to Jerry Springer....


Hahahahahahaha!!!! :boogie 
I don't think he'd give a toss but hahhaha. Yeah it's out there like that eh?

Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:hide


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Logan X said:


> Two different credit cards, go shopping, girl!! :lol


Hahahahaha=) *hugs tight*
Ah 1 is enough for me. but that's funny and great thank you+)

Luv N Hugs
Mystic P
:hide


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Yall+) :group
Thanks for replying. I didn't actually mean to drop the one with less money it ended up the other guy was Daddy Warbucks cousin.
Seriously. He's more loving and the other one isn't he's actually kinda mean.

Luv U All
Mystic P
:hide


----------



## nelliefar (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck with your new relationship!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, good luck!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Oh......%*%*!!! I Got 2 boyfriends?*



Mystic Pencil said:


> [quote="Carbon Breather":ac534]Ehh... mail the story to Jerry Springer....


Hahahahahahaha!!!! :boogie 
I don't think he'd give a toss but hahhaha. Yeah it's out there like that eh?

Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:hide[/quote:ac534]

Yeah he would, he'd just change the story up a bit to make it fit in with the other guests:

jerry: "Welcome to the show. Mystic is with us today because she's dating two guys at the same time!"

Crowd: "Beep! Beep! Beep! Beep!"

Jerry: "But thats not all, the men she's dating used to be women and she doesnt know it yet!"

Crowd: "OOOOOOO...Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!"

Jerry:"Let's meet the guys!"

*two guys come out at the same time, flash the crowd and start fighting*


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi=)
I wasn't bragging. The post was originally put in Triumphs Over SA but then it was moved here. Guess it was the boyfriend part. They're Boy-friends. I chose one as a lover.
I'm not a **** so I don't know where that came from.

Some of you were very cruel. I didn't mean to offend or make you feel bad.

Thanks to those who gave me their best wishes. *hugs*


Luv
Mystic
:hide


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I wasn't calling you a ****, just had to make the jerry crowd's reaction as realistic as possible lol. 

didnt mean for it to be offensive to you even though I guess it was rather offensive. 

I've edited out the crowd's vulgar language. :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Mystic Pencil said:


> Hi=)
> I wasn't bragging. The post was originally put in Triumphs Over SA but then it was moved here. Guess it was the boyfriend part. They're Boy-friends. I chose one as a lover.
> I'm not a **** so I don't know where that came from.
> 
> ...


It was orginally posted in the coping with social anxiety forum not the triumphs over SA forum.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> Mystic Pencil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi=)
> ...


Okay yeah you're right *hugs*
I put it up there by accident I forgot.

Thanks
Mystic
:hide


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hope i didnt come off as being cruel. it was just a stupid joke.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sounds like you are doing somewhat better Mystic, as a longtime SAS member, I know you have had your share of trials. I will give you my best wishes. 

BTW...pick the one that is good to you...age is just a number!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mystic Pencil said:


> Ah 1 is enough for me.


i'll go with you! We can each take one. I wouldn't mind having a plasma tv, a playstation 3, a Nintendo Wii and an xbox 360... :lol

That should load up the card rather quick  :yes


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't deal with one boyfriend never mind, two.


----------

